# LOL



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

What do you call an IGLOO with no toilet?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
An IG!
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Piss poor attempt :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Bella thats like my school report "Must try harder". :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

j8keith said:


> Bella thats like my school report "Must try harder". :wink:


Please don't encourage Bobbie, it is best that we let the tumbleweed moments persist 

Charlie


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

Don't listen to Charlie, I think that's you best yet! 

Ldn


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

London said:


> Don't listen to Charlie, I think that's you best yet!
> 
> Ldn


If you really believe that Mark I worry for your health :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Charlie said:


> London said:
> 
> 
> > Don't listen to Charlie, I think that's you best yet!
> ...


Listen to Dr. Charlie. :wink:


----------

